# Par quoi remplacer Internet Explorer ?



## pierre22 (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Internet explorer, à priori unique navigateur compatible pour certains site du style impots.fr, ne fonctionne pas toujours bien. Parfois, j'ai un message: "impossible d'obtenir une connexion sécurisé, le certificat n'est pas valable....etc. 

Aussi, je trouve bien un dossier :"explorer" dans les préfs mais pas de .plist 

Merci de votre aide

 Cordialement


----------



## elKBron (8 Janvier 2007)

perso, je paie mes impots avec firefox, et ce, sans problème...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

il y a eu un &#233;norme fil d&#233;di&#233; ( impot et internet)
et il y a des alternatives dont Firefox
D'ailleurs  les soucis avec Safari ont largement diminu&#233;s


----------



## pierre22 (8 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> perso, je paie mes impots avec firefox, et ce, sans problème...



Merci de ta réponse, mais pour les courrier électroniques avec AR c'est impossible:

Message du site de laposte:
  	Le service que vous souhaitez utiliser nécessite dans sa configuration actuelle le navigateur Internet Explorer de Microsoft, à partir de sa version 5.


----------



## ffabrice (8 Janvier 2007)

Pour les AR, avec firefox et safari, il suffit de changer le user agent et ca fonctionne :

pour firefox t&#233;l&#233;charger User Agent Switcher, puis s&#233;lectionner "Internet explorer 6" dans le menu de user agent

Safari Enhancer fait la m&#234;me chose, mais pour safari.

Une discussion sur le sujet sur Macbidouille


----------

